

The Alice and Bob After Dinner Speech (1984) - riobard
http://downlode.org/Etext/alicebob.html

======
blackswan
Someone should do a speech like this on the life of the travelling salesman...

------
shadytrees
I love the writing style. It reminds me a lot of Vonnegut.

------
jgavris
disappointed that there was no mention of Eve in this one...or Charlie

